# Bear bow made for Sears?



## Bed Frear

I posted this in the traditional section and got some help but thought I would see what kind of exposure I would get posting it here. I recently got into bow hunting and got to thinking about things and remembered seeing an old recurve in Dad's garage. Turns out it is a Bear bow and I assume it was sold by Sears. You can't read the numbers in one pic, but it says 1376S AMO-60" 45#. I am guessing that means it is 60" in length and has 45 lbs. of draw weight. Judging by the serial number and some other things I had looked up I believe it is from the 60's, but I am really looking for some good proof. Any help is appreciated.

-Joseph
































[/


----------



## BubbaCrabb

i dont know anything about them, but it looks neat so I wanted to say I will be checking to see how your quest for info goes, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BillE

Hope I don't 'get in trouble' for this...check out, tradgang dot com. There is a section just for this kinda question.

Good luck

Bill


----------



## Lyleberry

Yeah tradgang is the place to go... all the info you could ever want!


----------



## gibson lp

*recurve*

show me a picture of the medallion on the side with a bear logo on it and i can tell you every 3years they would change the medalion


----------



## Joe Barbieur

Looking at the bow I am guessing it was made around 1972 give or take a year. That was about the time Bear had the sight that was in the window like that.


----------



## Joe Barbieur

I forgot the slot at the bottom of the sight is for a small brush style rest that fit right in the sight; you took the plate off the bow and put the rest in from the back side. It was held in place by the bow and the sight bracket


----------



## Bed Frear

gibson lp said:


> show me a picture of the medallion on the side with a bear logo on it and i can tell you every 3years they would change the medalion


There is no coin/medallion on it. I assume that it is because technically Sears bought the bows from Bear making them Sears bows. If I had to guess Bear didn't put the coin on it because it is kinda there signature on the bow.

-Joseph


----------



## airwolf

*a nice find*

Ive heard about these before my cousin had a 74' from sears set at 50# that i shot in 1988 give me a price .


----------



## Bed Frear

airwolf said:


> Ive heard about these before my cousin had a 74' from sears set at 50# that i shot in 1988 give me a price .


Sorry, I am not looking to sell it at this time.

-Joseph


----------



## natureboy

I think my uncle had one of those, I'll check with him


----------



## dcavana

*Sears Bear Recurve*

Joseph,
My dad sent me a bow that he had gotten from a friend about a year ago, and it looks just like your bow. I am glad you posted your questions because I have struggled to find info on my bow. I was wondering if you have had any luck finding an arrow rest for the bow, or if you have shot the bow yet? I have attached some photos I just took of the bow. It looks like it has never been shot.

David


----------



## Bed Frear

mine just had a plastic stick on rest that Dad put on at some point. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet as I am unemployed and can't spend any frivilous money right now. My dad got his from a friend of his long ago that was big into bow hunting. He gave it to my dad when he bought a different bow in hopes that dad would take up bow hunting. No such luck. My understanding is that they should be good shooters. I believe when I set mine up I am going to try putting molle hair on it and shooting off the shelf. Also, looks like your is maybe drilled and tapped on the front? Looks super nice though, come to think of it, looks kinda familiar 

-Joseph


----------

